# Renting Long Term in Turkey



## Bob2

Hi.

I have been struggling to find a good website/newspaper/agency that has apartments for long term rental (6-7 months). I am not looking for 'tourist' rentals (or indeed tourist prices), but rather apartments to rent that are priced at a rate an everyday Turk would be willing to pay. 

If you live in Turkey or have any recommendations, could you please send me a message with relevant links? I don't think you are allowed to post links in this forum. 

Thank you for your help.

Bob.


----------



## tuba

Hi Bob,

If you know someone WHO can speak Turkish, I can tell you some real estate sites. "sahibinden" is a real estate site, means "from the owner". Also, "milliyet emlak, hürriyet emlak" are some other options. 

Good luck


----------



## Bob2

Hello, Tuba.

Thanks for the sites, they look like they could be just the sort of thing I am looking for!

Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## klimanjero

Hi Bob,

The contacts you may find thru the websites could only speak Turkish, I strongly advise you to go for a professional real estate agent, that would ease your life in terms of renting in Turkey.


----------



## pampam

Hey Bob,

Craigslist is the best place for that kind of places

Renting a place furnished is not easy to find in İstanbul.

And due to agency cost which is leaglly %12 of annual rent i dont advise you to go for an real estate agency.

Like i said craigslist is the best place for that you can also check airbnb and negotiate for the long term price.


Take care


----------



## Bob2

pampam said:


> Hey Bob,
> 
> Craigslist is the best place for that kind of places
> 
> Renting a place furnished is not easy to find in İstanbul.
> 
> And due to agency cost which is leaglly %12 of annual rent i dont advise you to go for an real estate agency.
> 
> Like i said craigslist is the best place for that you can also check airbnb and negotiate for the long term price.
> 
> 
> Take care


Hi there.

I didn't consider Craigslist. I will check it out - thanks!

Bob.


----------



## Bob2

[

Sounds interesting but, unfortunately, having a good Internet connection would be paramount for me.


----------



## Bob2

I read that Fethiye is pretty cold at night during the winter months. Is all Turkey like that or are some places warmer during the winter nights?


----------



## filth_grinder

The souther of Turkey the warmer  You can think about Antalya for warmer and probably warmest winter nights in Turkey. But I never think none of the places you interest such as Fethiye, Mugla, Marmaris, Cesme etc. have colder nights than any city in UK


----------



## Karl Mula

Yes filth_grinder, you might be right there but don't forget that all UK homes have a heating. On the Turkish south coast that is not the case.
Karl


----------



## AlexDhabi

Not forgetting home insulation does not come as standard in Turkey too.


----------



## Karl Mula

What is "Home Insulation"?


----------

